# Happy 1st Birthday Aviannah



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

arty: I am very late posting this since her birthday was actually Wednesday on the 24th :w00t: but better late than never! Most of you know I have had my hands full with the aftermath of our home fire so please forgive me for not having a better picture collage of her first year to share. 

On her birthday she got asked to go to the grade school for show and tell. She had a blast running around the kids that were sitting in a circle on the floor. I think she was just so happy to finally have a ton of room to run and play after being cooped up in a hotel room for a month. The kids had a blast with her and the more they laughed the harder she ran! They sang her Happy Birthday and she got to enjoy a few nibbles of an organic pumpkin cupcake treat too. She got to visit two classrooms (kindergarten and 1st grade) but apparently was having way too much fun to just leave :w00t: so when we were exiting down the long hallway and she saw kids lining up for lunch she jumped out of her bag and ran to greet and meet all of them. Everyone seemed to love her and vice versa! After meeting well over 75 kids and some teachers at the grade school we went to daycare. There she was greeted by some loving toddlers who not only sang her Happy Birthday again they also hand made her birthday cards! All in all I would have to say this little girl had a wonderful 1st birthday. arty: 

I have included a few pictures from her fun and busy day that I have cropped since there were a lot of children in the pictures. The last picture shows how she spent most of her afternoon aftwards! :w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweet girl. I love the collage. It looks like she really likes being with the students.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday sweet girl. I love the collage. It looks like she really likes being with the students.


Thanks Walter! She really did like being with all of them. I need my life to get back into a more normal state so I can get her certified and take her to children's hospitals. 




mylittleluna said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday. Sweetie!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Avi. Looks like you had such a fun time with all the kids. Your Mommy sure did make it a very special day for you. By the way, you are sure beautiful!


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Happy Birthday Precious Avi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY 1ST BAIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL :wub: 
auntie loves all the pictures especially the collage. 
You are so loved:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Birthday. Sweetie!!


Thank you!




maggie's mommy said:


> Happy Birthday Avi. Looks like you had such a fun time with all the kids. Your Mommy sure did make it a very special day for you. By the way, you are sure beautiful!


Thank you Pat! She really did have a lot fun!




Malts4metoo said:


> Happy Birthday Precious Avi


Thank you! 




Matilda's mommy said:


> HAPPY 1ST BAIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRL :wub:
> auntie loves all the pictures especially the collage.
> You are so loved:wub:


Thank you Auntie Paula! Best of luck to you in finding the perfect new edition to your family, I said some prayers for you! If I hear of any lil cuties I will let you know.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Avi. Gosh Denise, she's so pretty!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday sweet Avi! You were the star of the show for your big day! I think you are back on all 4 paws again! 
Sending love from kitzi & lisi.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet little girl. Hugs from Belle and Petey,


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer::tender:Happy 1st Birthday, Aviannah!!:tender::cheer:


Denise, I love the collage. Wow! ... What a very special and fun birthday for Aviannah! She looks adorable. And, what a treat for all the children to help celebrate Avi's birthday with her.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

pippersmom said:


> Happy Birthday Avi. Gosh Denise, she's so pretty!


Thank you Kathy! :wub: 




edelweiss said:


> Happy Belated Birthday sweet Avi! You were the star of the show for your big day! I think you are back on all 4 paws again!
> Sending love from kitzi & lisi.


Thanks Sandi! She sure seems to be, love back to to Kitzi & Lisi! :wub:




jane and addison said:


> Happy Birthday sweet little girl. Hugs from Belle and Petey,


Thank you Addison! ~hugs to Belle and Petey :wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer::tender:Happy 1st Birthday, Aviannah!!:tender::cheer:
> 
> 
> Denise, I love the collage. Wow! ... What a very special and fun birthday for Aviannah! She looks adorable. And, what a treat for all the children to help celebrate Avi's birthday with her.


Thank you Marie! :wub: She seemed to be so very happy, she is such a people puppy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Aviannah!


wow what a fun way to spend your birthday, you have so many adorable photos. Love the one with the kids.:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Aviannah!
> 
> 
> wow what a fun way to spend your birthday, you have so many adorable photos. Love the one with the kids.:wub:



Thank you Brenda! :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Her personality reminds me of Lisi---always happy---always engaged---except when she is sleeping! Her tail wags non-stop! Sweet Avi---we need to clone you---but w/out the barking! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AVI :cheer:
What a terrific way to celebrate your birthday. Kind of a special "get out of jail (hotel) free" card. And boy did you put smiles on a lot of faces. :thumbsup: You do realize that every one of those children went home and told their parents that they want a Maltese of their very own. 
Hope that mom and dad showered you with treats, hugs and kisses. You earned them. :chili::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, baby girl! I'm so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY AVIANNAH!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy First Birthday! Looks like it was filled with fun!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday to the most beautiful one year old I know!
🎈🎉🎈


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A........adorable she is:tender:

V........Viva l'Avia :drinkup:

I.........in my opinion she is a cutie patootie:wub:

A........and Happy Birthday to her:aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday precious Aviannah!

Such beautiful pictures of you from your special day! 

Much love to you and best of health!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Her personality reminds me of Lisi---always happy---always engaged---except when she is sleeping! Her tail wags non-stop! Sweet Avi---we need to clone you---but w/out the barking! :HistericalSmiley:


Sandi I agree! Thankfully her barking is getting less again now that we are in a rental home and out of the hotel. Poor girl probably wore out her "barker" while we were there! :HistericalSmiley:




Snowbody said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AVI
> What a terrific way to celebrate your birthday. Kind of a special "get out of jail (hotel) free" card. And boy did you put smiles on a lot of faces. :thumbsup: You do realize that every one of those children went home and told their parents that they want a Maltese of their very own.
> Hope that mom and dad showered you with treats, hugs and kisses. You earned them. :chili::wub:


She got showered with love all day but we took it kind of easy with treats since she just had tummy trouble, thankfully she did great with the pumpkin treat she got and loved! :wub: I think you are right about kids going home wanting a maltese, several kids were already talking before we left about telling their mom when they got home that they want one just like her! 



maggieh said:


> Happy Birthday, baby girl! I'm so glad she's feeling better!


Thanks Maggie fior everything, :wub: she is doing great again! 




sherry said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AVIANNAH!:


Thank you Sherry! :wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> Happy First Birthday! Looks like it was filled with fun!





Piccolina said:


> A........adorable she is:tender:
> 
> V........Viva l'Avia :drinkup:
> 
> ...


Awww thank you! :wub:



Alexa said:


> Happy belated Birthday precious Aviannah!
> 
> Such beautiful pictures of you from your special day!
> 
> ...


Thank you Alexandra! :wub:



maddysmom said:


> Happy birthday to the most beautiful one year old I know!
> 🎈🎉🎈


:wub: Thank you Joanne!


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

*Happy Birthday Avi.*

party:OMG, how time has pasted. Happy Birthday Avi!!!!!! What a face. arty::


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Cloe baby said:


> party:OMG, how time has pasted. Happy Birthday Avi!!!!!! What a face. arty::


It goes by so fast! Thank you, :wub: she had a great fun filled day.


----------

